# Resistencia se calienta



## yukardo (May 14, 2008)

Saludos.

Estoy realizando un montaje y tengo el problema que se calienta una resistencia. Por esta resistencia circula una corriente maxima de 50mA, esta resistencia es de 200R, por lo cual la potencia disipada sino me equivoco es de 1/2W. 

He probado con resistencias de 1W y de 2W e igual se calientan.

Mi pregunta es ¿Es normal que ocurra este calentamiento?
¿No importa la potencia de la resistencia siempre habrá el mismo calentamiento? 

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es ¿Es normal que ocurra este calentamiento?


Si esta disipando 1/2W, siempre se genera calor y ese calor termina en el aire.



> ¿No importa la potencia de la resistencia siempre habrá el mismo calentamiento?


La potencia de la resistencia es aquella que puede disipar sin quemarse ni irse de tolerancia.
A igualdad de potencia dispada se van a calentar menos si fisicamente son mas grandes. Si son casi iguales en tamaño se van a calentar lo mismo, solamente que resisten mayores temperaturas.


----------



## yukardo (May 15, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------

